# Sherman 8 thread



## Panterica (Mar 11, 2009)

fuel my gas 

i  fore the SHERMANS!!!!!!


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Mar 11, 2009)

I ordered a Sherman RG8 at the 3th of februari 2009. 

Basically a Chris Letchford model, but with quilted maple with a caribbean burst and black & white Ebony fretboard. 

I am VERY excited!!


----------



## Giamatti (Mar 11, 2009)

^ I too would be excited by this, Chris's Sherman is my favourite Sherman, you lucky git.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Mar 11, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> I ordered a Sherman RG8 at the 3th of februari 2009.
> 
> Basically a Chris Letchford model, but with quilted maple with a caribbean burst and black & white Ebony fretboard.
> 
> I am VERY excited!!



Nice, sounds cool. Low B high A/G?


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Mar 11, 2009)

A low B and high G or A. The high string depends on the sound and possibilities with chords.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Mar 12, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> I ordered a Sherman RG8 at the 3th of februari 2009.
> 
> Basically a Chris Letchford model, but with quilted maple with a caribbean burst and black & white Ebony fretboard.
> 
> I am VERY excited!!



that sounds nice dude! 




I have 2 more on order right now, if that helps. ha


----------



## MFB (Mar 12, 2009)

God damn, how the hell do you afford all these Shermans? And they better not be in the same tuning or thats overkill


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Mar 12, 2009)

I teach lessons and save money. 

Of course its the same tuning. I play professionally, so I can't just have one guitar, that would be the worst decision I could ever make. Anything can happen, fire, someone steals it, falls neck breaks off, etc... then what. Wait half a year or more for Mike to build me another? NO.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 12, 2009)

MFB said:


> God damn, how the hell do you afford all these Shermans? And they better not be in the same tuning or thats overkill




Sounds like someone is jealous!


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Mar 12, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> that sounds nice dude!
> 
> I have 2 more on order right now, if that helps. ha



Thanks mate. I've must have looked dozens of times at the pictures and video's of your guitar. GAS!!! 

Here's an example of the finish i want:


----------



## MFB (Mar 12, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Sounds like someone is jealous!



Hell yeah I am, I'm not even at one Sherman!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Mar 12, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> Thanks mate. I've must have looked dozens of times at the pictures and video's of your guitar. GAS!!!
> 
> Here's an example of the finish i want:



Awesome


----------



## GazPots (Mar 12, 2009)

lol 13 replies and still no sherman pics!!!!



Baby jesus is crying.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 12, 2009)

This be Lee's Sherman 8... I know it's none of my business (I WISH) but this thread is decidedly lacking in actual Sherman pics, and occupied with unnceccesary bullshit . SO...

EDIT - original thread on MG.org 
http://www.metalguitarist.org/forum...n/524-so-i-kinda-went-apeshit-mike-today.html


----------



## sessionswan (Mar 12, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> This be Lee's Sherman 8... I know it's none of my business (I WISH) but this thread is decidedly lacking in actual Sherman pics, and occupied with unnceccesary bullshit . SO...



Fuck me, that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Mar 12, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> this thread is occupied with unnceccesary bullshit . SO...



Yeah, like your opinion  Live and let live mate.

Here's Chris Letchford's RG8


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't think I'm wrong in saying that superstrat Shermans all seem to have the same shape, at least in 7S.org pics anyway, 8 string or otherwise. Are there any other superstrat shapes Mike has done? I think that when/if I finally ask him to build my custom, I'd go for something a little slimmer, and more Soloist-esque.


----------



## Zoltta (Mar 12, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> This be Lee's Sherman 8... I know it's none of my business (I WISH) but this thread is decidedly lacking in actual Sherman pics, and occupied with unnceccesary bullshit . SO...
> 
> EDIT - original thread on MG.org
> So I kinda went apeshit with Mike today...



wow that top is amazing


----------



## Ramsay777 (Mar 12, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I don't think I'm wrong in saying that superstrat Shermans all seem to have the same shape, at least in 7S.org pics anyway, 8 string or otherwise. Are there any other superstrat shapes Mike has done? I think that when/if I finally ask him to build my custom, I'd go for something a little slimmer, and more Soloist-esque.




I'm quite sure Mike would build something like that for you, James.


----------



## msherman (Mar 12, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I don't think I'm wrong in saying that superstrat Shermans all seem to have the same shape, at least in 7S.org pics anyway, 8 string or otherwise. Are there any other superstrat shapes Mike has done? I think that when/if I finally ask him to build my custom, I'd go for something a little slimmer, and more Soloist-esque.



The majority of people order the RG shape, hense why you see so many of them. FWIW, I never wanted to build a RG shaped body in the first place. Mr. Letchford begged me to build his 8 in an RG shape, and it snowballed into tons of them. 

I do have other superstrat shapes.





































Recently completed RG8




Lee`s V












The Alien design


----------



## synrgy (Mar 12, 2009)

msherman said:


>


 
way to fuel my GAS, jerk. 

While the finish isn't really my cup, the general design (functionally speaking) of this one is pure sex, so far as I can tell from the picture.


----------



## Piledriver (Mar 12, 2009)

msherman said:


> The majority of people order the RG shape, hense why you see so many of them. FWIW, I never wanted to build a RG shaped body in the first place. Mr. Letchford begged me to build his 8 in an RG shape, and it snowballed into tons of them.



I find the Nightswan'ish shape that you do with the crazy upper access is really cool.

and the Korina 8 looks kind of an old BC Rich gunslinger-Kramer kind of a thing with the horns,looks really cool with a set neck


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 12, 2009)

Mike, time and again you reaffirm my need for your custom work for my future 7


----------



## yevetz (Mar 12, 2009)

tomorow I'll sent my downpayment


----------



## Panterica (Mar 12, 2009)

want one like the Grey RG8 sooooos bad!!! 

*whines

Lundgrens make me wet too lol


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Mar 13, 2009)

msherman said:


> The majority of people order the RG shape, hense why you see so many of them. FWIW, I never wanted to build a RG shaped body in the first place. Mr. Letchford begged me to build his 8 in an RG shape, and it snowballed into tons of them.



I sure did haha! Its just so damn comfortable we had to make it work. I'm glad you changed your mind. To this day, every time I pull mine out of its case, its still the nicest guitar I have ever seen, my reasoning for babying it. 

That black one is sick.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 13, 2009)

Damn Sherman, that Saber-ish one and the flying V look amazing, as does the RG8 one. Good work


----------



## Pauly (Mar 13, 2009)

The GAS... it burns!!!


----------



## jsousa (Mar 13, 2009)

sherman, they look amazing


----------



## Variant (Mar 13, 2009)

* Good god, Mike!!! *


----------



## Panterica (Mar 14, 2009)

^
RIGHT!!!!!?????


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 14, 2009)

Variant said:


> * Good god = Mike!!! *



fixed


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 14, 2009)

Excellent .


----------



## msherman (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys
The irony with the Ice Blue 8 is that it`s owner broke his hand while skiing two days after receiving it, so he can`t play it for a while


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 14, 2009)

msherman said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys
> The irony with the Ice Blue 8 is that it`s owner broke his hand while skiing two days after receiving it, so he can`t play it for a while



Has this guy died and gone to Purgatory? 

'Cause that's a most purifying experience.


----------



## AeonSolus (Mar 14, 2009)

That Grey RG8 will be attached to my suicide note when i blow my head off in a few minutes 

[action=AeonSolus]is beyond depression because he can't affort a guitar made of win[/action]


----------



## larry (Mar 14, 2009)

fret not my friend. fawk....

once your hand heals, you'll 
need to do things to rehabilitate it.
since it may be in a cast for some weeks,
playing guitar will do the trick-- especially 
if it's your left hand that you broke.

nothing like a new custom to motivate
physical therapy.


----------



## wakndeback (Mar 15, 2009)

larry said:


> fret not my friend. fawk....
> 
> once your hand heals, you'll
> need to do things to rehabilitate it.
> ...



Defiantly sucks having a broken hand. Should have been a little more cautious.

3 weeks and i'll be good to go. Gives me time to work on theory and stuff.

When i get better i'll try and post a video of me playing it.


----------



## zachardy01234 (Mar 27, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> I ordered a Sherman RG8 at the 3th of februari 2009.
> 
> Basically a Chris Letchford model, but with quilted maple with a caribbean burst and black & white Ebony fretboard.
> 
> I am VERY excited!!


 

If you dont mind me asking how much did that run you i was looking for at getting basically the same thing


----------



## That_One_Person (Mar 27, 2009)

Luthiers won't discuss prices on the forum, although from what I have heard, you can get a masterpiece for a very reasonable price from Mr. Sherman.


----------



## MFB (Mar 27, 2009)

That_One_Person said:


> Luthiers won't discuss prices on the forum, although from what I have heard, you can get a masterpiece for a very reasonable price from Mr. Sherman.



I believe Mike actual said the cost of Chris' 8 string was around $3,400, it may have even been on this very forum! Again, that's if I'm remembering correctly


----------



## CentaurPorn (Mar 28, 2009)

hmmm I doubt that was posted on the forum and if you were told that price you should probably have kept it to yourself. 

Pricing is always going to vary and I would not think a Luthier would like custom prices really made public. I could be wrong on this.

There are a lot of factors at play when having a Fine chunk of wood like that built and probably next to impossible to keep prices consistent for everyone. IE availability of wood and components at the time of build, solar flares, alignment of stars.

I may be talking out my ass so feel free to tell me to STFU but it was always my understanding.


----------



## MFB (Mar 28, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> hmmm I doubt that was posted on the forum and if you were told that price you should probably have kept it to yourself.
> 
> Pricing is always going to vary and I would not think a Luthier would like custom prices really made public. I could be wrong on this.
> 
> ...



It wasn't a private conversation anything, it was a public statement from Sherman (maybe Chris said it?) himself. But of course there are like you said, a lot of factors like which woods YOU would want, pickups, knobs, etc

AHA! Found it : 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1369230-post25.html


----------



## Panterica (Mar 28, 2009)

more pics please oh great Sherman guitar god!!!


----------



## GazPots (Mar 28, 2009)

General rant at customs here.


Mabye I'm not really geting the point but surely having SOME sort of idea of a luthiers prices will save them countless emails for quotes and hence save themselves time.


And why keep the prices private aswell? It's almost as if people are scared to admit how much they've spent on their guitar.


I'm not gonna give anyone shit for spending a lot on a guitar as chances are the guitar is going to be badass. 


And the whole "if you have to ask it's out of your price range" statement is bullshit too. I want to know the price. Im not a fudding psychic and hence am no better off after hearing that statement than before.



[/rant]



More pics please. Preffereably of the crazy Erg's.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Mar 28, 2009)

^Because then you let the whole internet know you have something worth stealing? Perhaps you don't want your significant other to know how much you really spent on that new axe...

There is a whole host of reasons, but general pricing is nice.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Mar 28, 2009)

I think it is is partly so they don't get a lot of this.. "Well it only cost XXXX this much..Why is mine so much more"


----------



## hanachanmaru (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about it but i'll like to vote in for sherman guitars which the fact that it is still a steal !! not just because i am an existing customer now nor i like to pat on people's shoulder but is just something i find it reasonable having paying this much to see a guitar build of high quality (which i hear all of the compliments are and is still growing) secondly is customised to what wood you want materials hardwares pickups and etc ...thirdly we all know and trust here in mike's piece of art to be one of the finest...fourth it looks superbly cool and is not being mass produced....fifth is built one of a kind where you wont find the "your guitar" selling in other shops lol and lastly i hope mike would still give us the incredible offer here in SS org


----------



## Cadavuh (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow these guitars are beautiful!


----------



## CentaurPorn (Mar 28, 2009)

I WILL be a customer. Hopefully sooner than later. I just need to get rid of the wife. Or convince her.


----------



## AeonSolus (Mar 30, 2009)

I organized this event at my local church with no luck 







Help me rising the god so that he can come and guitarpr0nize us with his picture orgasmage ( I love how versatile is the english lenguage when the time comes to create new terms )


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 30, 2009)

/\


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe if we all ask reeeeeeeeeeeeeel nicely, Mike will post some pictures


----------



## Tommy Van Dyke (Mar 30, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> I organized this event at my local church with no luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well played sir!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 30, 2009)

thats awesome


----------



## synrgy (Mar 30, 2009)

msherman said:


>


 

Okay, okay.. I know I already quoted that comment with this picture, but I just had to do it again becaue I keep looking at this heel joint and thinking to myself that **THIS** is what a heel joint is **SUPPOSED** to look like. I can't believe you're the only (or one of very few, anyway) luthier making them this accessible, especially considering how long people have been building electric guitars.

Said it before and I'll say it again -- if I can't reach the frets, the frets have no purpose being on the guitar. The heel joint is (arguably) THE most important part of guitar construction for me. Looking at this photo makes me simultaneously thrilled at the idea of maybe some day owning a guitar that's actually built for somebody to play _with human hands _(what a novel concept) and depressed that nobody else (outside of the custom world) is making a guitar with the same concept in mind.

Beautiful, beautiful, BEAUTIFUL work.


----------



## msherman (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, Synrgy.
I`m awaiting the string clamp to arrive from the plater, and this one will be off to Cool711.








Sevenstringer`s 7




This one is in finish for Mr. Gajic.




Also in finish atm.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 30, 2009)

a multiscale trem, now i've seen everything


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 30, 2009)

mmm pron


----------



## Xaios (Mar 30, 2009)

One question Mr. Sherman...


I noticed the headstock on Lee's 7 string V is... pointier than typical Shermans of yore. Is this a permanent change for upcoming Shermans?

I ask because, while I like the look of the traditional Sherman headstock, the new slightly pointier variant is *SEXY AS HELL*. I noticed it had a bit of extra mojo when the initial build pics of it were posted, but it took me this long to figure out what set it apart from your other builds.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Or it could be because Lee is SEXY AS HELL.

...No?

JITTERBUG??!!!


----------



## msherman (Mar 30, 2009)

Xaios said:


> One question Mr. Sherman...
> 
> 
> I noticed the headstock on Lee's 7 string V is... pointier than typical Shermans of yore. Is this a permanent change for upcoming Shermans?
> ...



I will offer it as an option for future guitars if requested.

Lee`s too sexy for his V


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 30, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> Or it could be because Lee is SEXY AS HELL.
> 
> ...No?
> 
> JITTERBUG??!!!


----------



## AeonSolus (Mar 31, 2009)

YES!!! It's WORKING!!!!


----------



## Fred (Mar 31, 2009)

I need to get myself a special bucket next to the computer for Sherman-induced drool.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 31, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Okay, okay.. I know I already quoted that comment with this picture, but I just had to do it again becaue I keep looking at this heel joint and thinking to myself that **THIS** is what a heel joint is **SUPPOSED** to look like. I can't believe you're the only (or one of very few, anyway) luthier making them this accessible, especially considering how long people have been building electric guitars.
> 
> Said it before and I'll say it again -- if I can't reach the frets, the frets have no purpose being on the guitar. The heel joint is (arguably) THE most important part of guitar construction for me. Looking at this photo makes me simultaneously thrilled at the idea of maybe some day owning a guitar that's actually built for somebody to play _with human hands _(what a novel concept) and depressed that nobody else (outside of the custom world) is making a guitar with the same concept in mind.
> 
> Beautiful, beautiful, BEAUTIFUL work.


f

Fo sho! I noticed that too. What really pisses me off is neck throughs that are sculped with a big old heel. WTF? Neck thrus are supposed to give great access, not have a heel. Guitar companies do all this talk about sculped lower horns to give upper fret access, and then they fail on the neck joint. I love that the Shermans have that much access!


----------



## voiceguitar (Mar 31, 2009)

This one is in finish for Mr. Gajic.





Dam i bet the owners just as sexy as this beast!


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 31, 2009)

ALL YOUR SEXY ARE BELONG TO US??!!!!


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 31, 2009)

voiceguitar said:


> This one is in finish for Mr. Gajic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that guitar is spankalicious


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 31, 2009)

I see a new superstrat body shape as well.


----------



## Fler (Apr 1, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> a multiscale trem, now i've seen everything


 
Yes, except Kahler just made a simple modification on an established design. As far as purpose built multiscale trems go, keep your eyes open over the coming year. ;P


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't even like trems and i wanna wank on one of those for a few hours


----------



## msherman (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 30, 2009)

msherman said:


>


 
I always wanted to know how the pickup sounds with the wooden cover plate?

My mouth is watering, I always wanted a custom from Mike but I'm just to weak for signature models.


----------



## TMM (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my god this is gorgeous


----------



## Sepultorture (May 1, 2009)

msherman said:


>



MIKE, urg, the sexy guitars are hurting my wallet, it screams to pay you


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (May 1, 2009)

msherman said:


>



Is this OzoneJunkie 's custom 8?

It looks great!!!


----------



## Apophis (May 1, 2009)

OMG awesome guitars and that 8 string LP-like axe - pure win


----------



## synrgy (May 1, 2009)

msherman said:


>


 

Said it before and I'll say it again -- Mike's heel joints = WIN. All luthiers stand up and take notice, please.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (May 1, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Said it before and I'll say it again -- Mike's heel joints = WIN. All luthiers stand up and take notice, please.


 
Most definetly, also take notice that there is not a single peice of wood that is replaced with a cheap plastic cover. I want every peice of that wood used.


----------



## Qucifer (May 1, 2009)

Actually, no... It's mine. 



hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> Is this OzoneJunkie 's custom 8?
> 
> It looks great!!!


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (May 2, 2009)

Qucifer said:


> Actually, no... It's mine.



Lucky you!!


----------



## Panterica (May 2, 2009)

more V action


boy am i glad i made this thread


----------



## zimbloth (May 2, 2009)

TMM said:


> Oh my god this is gorgeous



Still my favorite ever, beautiful


----------



## OzoneJunkie (May 2, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> Is this OzoneJunkie 's custom 8?
> 
> It looks great!!!




Does look great. Not mine, though - mine's gonna have a burl top, no paint.


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (May 2, 2009)

Please make some picture for the rest of us when the guitar is ready in a few months.

That way we all can drool


----------



## OzoneJunkie (May 2, 2009)

yep. I'll clean off my drool first, before I take pix


----------



## msherman (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Randy (May 5, 2009)

Holy single-cut, Sherman!


----------



## hanachanmaru (May 5, 2009)

msherman said:


>



Hi Sir nice LP your making now please check your email mike


----------



## phaeded0ut (May 7, 2009)

msherman said:


>



Mike,

What were you using for the fingerboard on this instrument? Looks almost like aluminum, but that isn't correct, is it? Beautiful woods (and stain work?) as always.

Do you find that more folks (your customers) prefer using a 5-way switch with limited sound shaping controls on the instrument in place of a 3-way pickup selector switch and more sound shaping controls?

Thanks again!


----------



## hufschmid (May 7, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Mike,
> 
> What were you using for the fingerboard on this instrument? Looks almost like aluminum, but that isn't correct, is it?



dude, thats the protective masking tape to prevent the lacquer spraying to go on the fingerboard...... 

Guitar is gorgeous!


----------



## phaeded0ut (May 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> dude, thats the protective masking tape to prevent the lacquer spraying to go on the fingerboard......
> 
> Guitar is gorgeous!



Oooooooh! Dude thanks for the information (never built an instrument before), it looked like Mike had gone with an aluminum fingerboard (I've seen this on a few 6-string guitars from a guy in Florida) which is why I was asking.

Serious drool.


----------



## hufschmid (May 7, 2009)

I think the only way this could be done would be like this...

There would still be a wood or carbon fingerboard with traditional frets.....


----------



## Apophis (May 7, 2009)

msherman said:


>




OMFG that looks so awesome


----------



## msherman (May 7, 2009)

Apophis said:


> OMFG that looks so awesome



Thanks Sebastian

Get back to work, Patrick


----------



## Ramsay777 (May 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I think the only way this could be done would be like this...
> 
> There would still be a wood or carbon fingerboard with traditional frets.....




Hmmm Patrick, that looks like an awesome idea!!

But maybe the neck/fingerboard/frets could all be one piece! The frets could be milled out quite easily, no? 


Sorry for the de-rail guys, Mike, I love you


----------



## hufschmid (May 7, 2009)

Ramsay777 said:


> Hmmm Patrick, that looks like an awesome idea!!
> 
> But maybe the neck/fingerboard/frets could all be one piece! The frets could be milled out quite easily, no?



Good luck for futur fret work and eventual repairs 



BTW, this method of building guitars (picture i posted) was invented by a french luthier but i forgot his name, I will try and find it out....

The idea was to take away truss rods and keep the neck perfectly straight....


----------



## Ramsay777 (May 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Good luck for futur fret work and eventual repairs
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, this method of building guitars (picture i posted) was invented by a french luthier but i forgot his name, I will try and find it out....




Aaah balls!

Good point dude 

EDIT: Hmmm.... maybe the neck could be machined and then the fretboard and frets are one piece.... They screw on to the neck, and, check this, the screws could double up as fretboard markers, countersunk screws! 

If the frets need re-done or that, just get a whole new board


----------



## hufschmid (May 7, 2009)

I cant find any information about the luthier... 

Only thing I know is that he lives in Besançon so maybe some french forum members know who I'm talking about... 

I dont know if he still builds guitars but at one point he was famous for his stained oil finishes and this new building technique...

Was a couple years ago, probably in 1999....


----------



## msherman (May 16, 2009)




----------



## OzoneJunkie (May 16, 2009)

Nice! What's the wood for the neck/fb? Looks amazing


----------



## Apophis (May 16, 2009)

msherman said:


>



wow, that is like another hit  just great  but I like to be hit that way


----------



## Sebastian (May 16, 2009)

That Is amazing 

for God ? That is Lee ?


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 16, 2009)

That guy better leave that guitar natural


----------



## ChrisLetchford (May 16, 2009)

msherman said:


>



that doesn't look like either of the guitars I have ordered right now. 
badass for sure though


----------



## Yoshi (May 17, 2009)

msherman said:


>



I can't see the grain properly but what are those 2 circles in the wood?


----------



## hanachanmaru (May 17, 2009)

man thats super awe !!! was that a mun ebony board with quilt maple top? looks sweet and hot !!!


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (May 17, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> that doesn't look like either of the guitars I have ordered right now.
> badass for sure though



No mate, that's because it's my guitar  Im sure yours will follow in the future.



wannabguitarist said:


> That guy better leave that guitar natural



There will be a caribbean burst on that of that beauty. 

Let me say Mike delivers top notch service, because he went through a lot of trouble just to get these kind of woods. 

Mike: GREAT JOB!!!! I can't wait for it to be finished 



OzoneJunkie said:


> Nice! What's the wood for the neck/fb? Looks amazing



Pale moon ebony  A quite rare wood.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (May 17, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> No mate, that's because it's my guitar  Im sure yours will follow in the future.



It was sarcasm, since its been one year and 3 months now that I have been waiting for the first of 2 currently on order. 

So yeah, lets hope its going to follow in the future


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (May 17, 2009)

I i recall correctly: you wanted binding on your top, right? That's what the delay was about (maybe other things too).

I think Mike is swamped with all those RG8 orders you are responsible for 

Let's face it. You've got number 1


----------



## ChrisLetchford (May 17, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> I i recall correctly: you wanted binding on your top, right? That's what the delay was about (maybe other things too).



The wait time for a SHERMAN guitar is not 1 year or more. Just so everyone doesn't freak out!

Here is what happened. Mike has the worst luck with my guitars. 

Mike came up with the idea for either binding or veneer top under the walnut top when I ordered it. The veneer thing was the second choice.

first top, pin roter slipped when routing the pickup slots. sucks, since it was a top I bought and sent to Mike to use for the guitar, things happen though. whatever.
started over. 

second attempt I get pictures of it right before painting, no binding on the top or veneer strip under the walnut top so I asked about it. Mike didn't want to risk taking a hand router to it. Understandable, thats fine with me. 

started over for the third time now, I think that was Nov. 

Yes, I have the Sherman RG8 #1. Which has fret divots in it already, since I play everyday, and a lot. I ordered the second one to get it in time for recording our album/tour last year and this year to avoid getting divots in the first one so quickly and to not be on the road with only 1 guitar.

And before anyone asks, NO , I dont trust myself to level and crown them or re-fret it, or to take it anywhere to have done. I only trust the guy that made it, Mike. And there is NO WAY he has time for a re-fret. Plus I can't be without that guitar for more than a few days since its currently my only 8 string. the reason why I have 2 more on order. 

This is why playing hard to get guitars is soooo annoying! 

All I want is a photo, update, anything really. Back to waiting.


----------



## Hollowway (May 17, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> The wait time for a SHERMAN guitar is not 1 year or more. Just so everyone doesn't freak out!
> 
> Here is what happened. Mike has the worst luck with my guitars.
> 
> ...



Chris, are you using regular frets or stainless steel?


----------



## HighGain510 (May 17, 2009)

I doubt he would have been able to put divots in the frets if they were stainless steel....


----------



## ChrisLetchford (May 17, 2009)

regular


----------



## Hollowway (May 17, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> I doubt he would have been able to put divots in the frets if they were stainless steel....



Yeah, I phrased that badly. I guess the question was, why not use them? I've never had any experience with them, and it doesn't seem like many people get them, but why? They would prevent many a fret job!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (May 17, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I phrased that badly. I guess the question was, why not use them? I've never had any experience with them, and it doesn't seem like many people get them, but why? They would prevent many a fret job!



Because most builders dont want to deal with the extra time it takes to level, crown, and polish them. 

I love them, I had ss frets on a Parker Fly Classic I use to have. awesome. 

Regardless of the frets, I should still have 2 guitars with me on tour at all times. 

They'll be here soon enough.


----------



## Hollowway (May 18, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Because most builders dont want to deal with the extra time it takes to level, crown, and polish them.
> 
> I love them, I had ss frets on a Parker Fly Classic I use to have. awesome.
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks for the info!

*We now return to our original thread, already in progress...*


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 18, 2009)

Sherman should make an extra guitar and mail it to me so I can have something to post in the thread


----------



## msherman (Jul 6, 2009)

After a long hard battle, Cucifer's 8 string.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 6, 2009)

Another perfectly polished work of art...




...albeit in RG shape.  Are you not sick of the sight of this shape, Mike? (EDIT: Not that it's your fault)

I want to see more Sherman single-cuts. Lee's 8 looked brilliant.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 6, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Another perfectly polished work of art...
> 
> ...albeit in RG shape.  Are you not sick of the sight of this shape, Mike? (EDIT: Not that it's your fault)
> 
> I want to see more Sherman single-cuts. Lee's 8 looked brilliant.



And I'd like to see an aggressive, pointy body shape with all the Sherman finesse and talent. Sounds like I'm the only guy around here still stuck in adolescence, so I might be the one that has to place the order.


----------



## Qucifer (Jul 7, 2009)

msherman said:


> After a long hard battle, Cucifer's 8 string.



Send me an email, Mike and let's get final payment and shipping worked out.

Q


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Jul 7, 2009)

Again awesome work from Mike. Congrats Qucifer! And please make a picture thread when the guitar arrives


----------



## Apophis (Jul 7, 2009)

msherman said:


> After a long hard battle, Cucifer's 8 string.



 that is just AWESOME


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 7, 2009)

OK, recent Sherman owners, I know you really like to play your guitars rather than take pics and post them. BUT, how 'bout some love for the rest of us? Let's see some more NGDs! I got my eye on you, Cool711 ... I needs me some fanned 8 trem action!


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Sep 12, 2009)

Got an update from Mike last week. I thought i share it with you guys.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Apophis (Sep 12, 2009)

wow, incredible


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 12, 2009)

I love this thread!


----------



## hanachanmaru (Sep 12, 2009)

Fucking awesome to the core buddy !!!


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Sep 12, 2009)

Amazing... love that fingerboard... holy sh!t.... that whole thing looks sick as hell...


----------



## Durero (Sep 12, 2009)

Just Wow!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nice! I know it's a lot to ask, but I think it would be cool if Mike posted ALL of his builds here for us to see. When I eventually order one, I like to get ideas from these for color, wood choice, etc.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 13, 2009)

This is my favorite


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 13, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> This is my favorite


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 13, 2009)

its a crime when mike has to put paint on one of his creations


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 13, 2009)

I believe that Donnie's comment upon seeing that that RG8 was going to be painted a solid colour was "Baby Jesus is crying."


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a fan of the unpainted Sherman finishes myself. Although I would like to see some non-RG body styles. Seems like everyone requests that style from him these days.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 13, 2009)

The RG body style is just so awesome, I would like to see some other Sherman designs though.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 14, 2009)

Dig through these pages, my friend. There's a couple variations on the super strat body style, a V or two, and other stuff. Check his site too!


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Sep 14, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Dig through these pages, my friend. There's a couple variations on the super strat body style, a V or two, and other stuff.



+1

Lot's of bodyshapes other then the RG in this thread.


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Oct 28, 2009)

Got another update from Mike. I am absolutely in love with the looks of this guitar already. Mike totally nailed the idea i had about the finish.

The blue on the fretboard is offcourse tape.

For your viewing pleasure extra large image sizes


----------



## synrgy (Oct 28, 2009)

stunning.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 28, 2009)

looks AMAZING, no doubts


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 28, 2009)

fff......damm, the neck is one of the best looking I ever see....


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 28, 2009)

Ooooh, I love that! Just like your avatar! (Or did you just change it to a piece of that pic?)


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Oct 28, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Ooooh, I love that! Just like your avatar! (Or did you just change it to a piece of that pic?)



A few years back i saw a body with a quilted maple top and a caribbean burst. Ever since i've had gas for a guitar that looked liked that. My Avatar is a small piece of the original top.

The Sherman Caribbean 8


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 28, 2009)

Really gorgeous work, Mike! Love those colour combinations.


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah. Thats real nice.


----------



## MFB (Oct 28, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> A few years back i saw a body with a quilted maple top and a caribbean burst. Ever since i've had gas for a guitar that looked liked that. My Avatar is a small piece of the original top.
> 
> The Sherman Caribbean 8



Ah so you're the one who's got the Caribbean Burst in the works? I talked to Mike about what exactly the color was an until now it sounded cool, but it indeed looks cool as well


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Dec 16, 2009)

Got another update from Mike. Expect a NGD from me in the near future


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! That thing is awesome!


----------



## Durero (Dec 16, 2009)

That's an incredible finish on an amazing selection of woods. Fantastic Mike


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 16, 2009)

That guitar wins at the universe. If Petrucci was a guitar... ^


----------



## hanachanmaru (Dec 16, 2009)

Fucking Good turquoise color !!


----------



## Apophis (Dec 16, 2009)

that looks KILLER


----------



## hairychris (Dec 16, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> Got another update from Mike. Expect a NGD from me in the near future



Holy motherfucking fuck. Fuck.


----------



## jsousa (Dec 16, 2009)

*Like it was mentioned in the thread - if you weren't involved stop trying to stir up shit.*


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 16, 2009)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Dec 16, 2009)

jsousa said:


> when you talk to him, can you inquire about the fiasco going on with angus? The forum needs to know, as many members are in hesitation now.



Whatever problems between Mike and Angus, that should not reflect on new orders. Mike is still cranking out guitars, just like he always does. If people want a custom job and *got* the money to order, please do contact Mike.

I can't say anything else about the situation between Angus and Mike, because i don't know (and don't want to know) the details of the story.

I haven't held the guitar in my hands, but i will give an honest review here when the guitar arrives.

Mike sometimes slow in communication and took several days to get back at questions multiple times. However, he always responded.
Not an excuse but an explanation: Mike is a one man business. So besides the 14 hour working day, he also has to reply to every e-mail. I can imagine that a lot people ask for quotes, even though they don't have the finance to order (yet). He's a busy man, so patience is required here. I am not a patient man 

To be honest, besides Alan from Out of this Swirled, Mike is the best of the many vendors/ luthiers/ painters i spoke and ordered a custom from. 

Cheers all for the great comments so far! 

I think this baby is going to rock!

Sam.


----------



## MFB (Dec 16, 2009)

Sam, is that the Caribbean burst?

Edit : yup, 2nd post confirmed it  I remember Mike talking about that when he first started it


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 16, 2009)

DAMN!!! Mike delivers again. Lovin that fretboard...I'll have to ask for pointers on that stuff as the boards of it I had exploded!



jsousa said:


> looks amazing!!
> 
> when you talk to him, can you inquire about the fiasco going on with angus? The forum needs to know, as many members are in hesitation now.



Other people's dealings with Mike are not the man's concerns. 

"Hey Mike! Love the guitar, but what's that bullshit with Angus?" 

Honestly, after half the boards willingness to throw Mike under the bus, I'm surprised he actually builds for anyone on this board anymore.


----------



## MFB (Dec 16, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> Other people's dealings with Mike are not the man's concerns.


----------



## flo (Dec 16, 2009)

Fuck! This baby is so beautiful!


----------



## jsousa (Dec 16, 2009)

*Like it was mentioned in the thread - if you weren't involved stop trying to stir up shit.*


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 16, 2009)

Sweet finish dude congrats. I have a Caribbean Burst Jekyll 727 coming from BRJ myself. Simillar to this one but 3-tone, kind of like this one here...


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay, lets cut the crap about Angus here. We don't know the deal. Only Angus and Mike know.

let's keep it on topic here, and the Angus story at the thread dedicated to that story.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 16, 2009)

removed.


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Dec 16, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Sweet finish dude congrats. I have a Caribbean Burst Jekyll 727 coming from BRJ myself. Simillar to this one but 3-tone, kind of like this one here...]



That's a great looking guitar man! Just sweet


----------



## george galatis (Dec 16, 2009)

excellent job mike


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 16, 2009)

this man does indeed make some sick fucking guitar art


----------



## Unforgiven312 (Dec 16, 2009)

how can i connect him?


----------



## Paul Secondino (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw that guitar at Mike's shop in person and can say it looks better actually when you're in front of it. Mike really nailed it by picking the best top wood for it and blending his colors til it looked right. I think you'll fart a brick when you see it in person.


----------



## bachandroll (Dec 17, 2009)

Why is there a large gap between the front of the bridge and the edge of the route? The rear looks ok, but the front seems excessive.


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Dec 17, 2009)

bachandroll said:


> Why is there a large gap between the front of the bridge and the edge of the route? The rear looks ok, but the front seems excessive.



That's just lighting mate. On the other pics there is no gap.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks really gorgeous! Mike that was really pretty work. Loved the fingerboard on this one.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> That's just lighting mate. On the other pics there is no gap.



Nono, he was talking about the Bernie Rico guitar, where there is a massive, massive over-route in the front of the bridge. Your guitar has no bridge route!


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Dec 18, 2009)

I read it wrong. My bad


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 24, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> DAMN!!! Mike delivers again. Lovin that fretboard...I'll have to ask for pointers on that stuff as the boards of it I had exploded!




The fingerboard is spalted maple right?what do you mean exploded?is there a problem when you use spalted as fingerboard wood?(i'm planning to order a custom with that wood that's why i ask)


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Dec 24, 2009)

Deadnightshade said:


> The fingerboard is spalted maple right?what do you mean exploded?is there a problem when you use spalted as fingerboard wood?(i'm planning to order a custom with that wood that's why i ask)




I was curious on that as well, but its definitely not spalted. Spalted Maple is a rotting wood, it has properties of a sponge. It would crumble if you tried to hammer frets into, haha. 

I made a guitar with a spalted top, biggest pain in the butt to work with. It sucked in the first 3 base coats. Its so brittle and gets dings super easy, but looks amazing!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 24, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> I was curious on that as well, but its definitely not spalted. Spalted Maple is a rotting wood, it has properties of a sponge. It would crumble if you tried to hammer frets into, haha.
> 
> I made a guitar with a spalted top, biggest pain in the butt to work with. It sucked in the first 3 base coats. Its so brittle and gets dings super easy, but looks amazing!




haha ok i got it..glad you nailed it at least it's an amazing wood.

anyway what wood would you propose for a light coloured fingerboard
with dark figures?spalted maple fits that but it can't be done as you said..any idea about similar woods to that sherman used in that axe?or even better what that was ... damn we need some info here..figured fingerboars ftw screw guernica inlays


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 24, 2009)

That fingerboard is Pale Moon Ebony.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 24, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> That fingerboard is Pale Moon Ebony.



Thanks pal..just googled the wood it's amazing..any idea of the price for an 8 string fingerboard?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 24, 2009)

Deadnightshade said:


> Thanks pal..just googled the wood it's amazing..any idea of the price for an 8 string fingerboard?


 
I'm sorry, I have no idea. It's meant to be very rare, though, so I don't expect that it'll come cheap.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 24, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I'm sorry, I have no idea. It's meant to be very rare, though, so I don't expect that it'll come cheap.



maybe i can compensate with a cheaper body wood that can do the trick..any idea of a darker wood for the body with figures that don't look bad with pale moon ebony?(that sherman has an interesting top but i want a natural satin finish)


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 24, 2009)

I think that a wenge body would go really well with a Pale Moon Ebony fretboard.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 24, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I think that a wenge body would go really well with a Pale Moon Ebony fretboard.



i was thinking exactly the same  that reddish wenge surely can go well with that..now picture it with the pale moon fingerboard on a V with extreme cuts and lundgren pups..IMO it'll be killer the only hard thing is to find that kind of ebony


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 24, 2010)

MOAR SHERMANS!!!


----------



## Scarpie (Mar 24, 2010)

??????


----------

